# Mondio Ring Training



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Just curious if anyone on the forum trains in this sport?

I was watching a few of Leerburgs video's with Michael Ellis and am quite interested in learning more.

Video here:


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm not too familiar with Mondio, but I"ve been going out and training with a French Ring club. It's fun


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It's tough to get in either type of ring training as there's so few places that do it. What's worse is that there's even fewer places to trial.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Justine, I would love to try the FR but there is no where around here to do it. It's hard enough finding a good schH club to train with (well, good helpers really).

I think it looks pretty interesting and like a lot of fun.

I especially like the aspect of the dog not engaging with the helper until the helper touches the handler as well as the dog "finding the handler" after the bite in a crowd of people, very interesting.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

My favorite thing is the guarding the object exercise. I wish they would add that to SchH.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

You can come all the way down to Syracuse and train here! lol.

If you do ever want to make the drive down here to check it out just for fun for a weekend, let me know. It would be fun!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

That's very neat to watch, but I'm curious if someone could explain to me...it seems like the helper is at times giving the commands (such as in the trailer). Is he? If so, why would you want to dog to listen to the person they are attacking?


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I like to do Mondio one day but club, trainers, decoys are hard to find ...


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Unfortunately, I like the idea of Mondio and French Ring more than Schutzhund. But people don't train it...and no trials come here even if people are getting together and training it. There are some rumers each year about a trial but nothing ever comes of it. Montreal is apparently huge in French Ring? 
Was thinking of moving to Quebec in 5-10 years anyhow....


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

the breeder i got my dog from is big into schutz so i was going to do that. when i went to my trainer to start obedience i told him i wanted to do personal protection and agility and he told me he trains for mondio as well.
after researching i LOVE it!! can't wait to see where i can go with my pup


----------



## rebelsgirl (May 19, 2005)

If there is anyone in Ft Worth Texas who wants to do FR, there is a club not too far who does this. I want to go watch one Saturday night. I've only seen video's.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Justine.. I may take you up on that one day!


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Cool stuff for sure! I was doing French Ring for a while. When I get back to it, I want to do Mondio.


----------

